# Rally West Virginia - July 27/28, 2012



## EricWages (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope you can make it down to Snowshoe, WV this year for some awesome rally action! 










We're just about three and a half weeks away from Rally West Virginia on July 27-28. I know that for me now about when I can actually start to imagine what I'm going to be doing in 3-4 weeks time. *grin* So take a look at your calendar and see what's happening, then put a big red circle around 27th and 28th for Rally West Virginia!

You can bounce into the volunteering system here with just a few clicks:
http://www.nasarallysport.com/nrsdb/
Remember that when you sign up, you can say when you'll be showing up, what you want to do, and who you would like to be stationed with. I'll do my best to put you in a great spot! 

The entry field is coming along nicely, over 50 paid entries so far!
http://www.nasarallysport.com/results/2012-Rally-West-Virginia-registration-entry-list.htm

For some basic info on volunteering tasks, here's the link:
http://www.nasarallysport.com/main/volunteering

Pass on the message that Rally West Virginia needs volunteers... this is always recruiting time! If you could send this out to your local motorheads, that would be awesome! Please post up a reminder on your Facebook page as well and in your local bulletin boards.

And thanks for being part of the passion and action of grassroots rally! 

Cheers! Eric

p.s. a bunch of new stages this year including TWO hillclimb stages to the service park on the top of Snowshoe. AWESOME!


----------

